# Domanda per i traditi



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

ma... tra tutti voi... 
c'è qualcuno che ha scoperto e non ha perdonato lasciando il traditore/la traditrice ?
E quelli che invece hanno scoperto ma non hanno lasciato come hanno fatto a perdonare?perchè hanno voluto perdonare? e soprattutto hanno perdonato veramente?


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma... tra tutti voi...
> c'è qualcuno che ha scoperto e non ha perdonato lasciando il traditore/la traditrice ?
> E quelli che invece hanno scoperto ma non hanno lasciato come hanno fatto a perdonare?perchè hanno voluto perdonare? e soprattutto hanno perdonato veramente?



Ciao 

mmmhhhh domanda complessa ... 

tradita. perdonato. crisi su crisi. me ne sono andata. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma... tra tutti voi...
> c'è qualcuno che ha scoperto e non ha perdonato lasciando il traditore/la traditrice ?
> E quelli che invece hanno scoperto ma non hanno lasciato come hanno fatto a perdonare?perchè hanno voluto perdonare? e soprattutto hanno perdonato veramente?


Scoperto e lasciato ma ero giovane e impetuosa :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Io*

Io ho fatto di peggio.l'ho lasciata,mi sono fatti i cazzi miei e quando ho saputo che aveva fatto altrettanto rilasciata perchè a mio modo di vedere aveva tentato di nasconderlo....!Almeno mi ha fatto approdare su un sito simile a questo,che poi è diventato questo...!:rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scoperto e lasciato ma ero giovane e impetuosa :mrgreen:



oggi non lo rifaresti?


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho fatto di peggio.l'ho lasciata,mi sono fatti i cazzi miei e quando ho saputo che aveva fatto altrettanto rilasciata perchè a mio modo di vedere aveva tentato di nasconderlo....!Almeno mi ha fatto approdare su un sito simile a questo,che poi è diventato questo...!:rotfl:



Vedi che esce poi sempre qsa di buono !


----------



## Calipso (27 Agosto 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhhh domanda complessa ...
> 
> ...



In che rapporti siete adesso? era tuo marito?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> oggi non lo rifaresti?


Si ma gli darei più tempo x spiegare credo , tipo saputo da terzi 2 giorni prima, chiesto a lui alle 15 di n pomeriggio piovoso, avuta conferma, mollato alle 16  però per un'oretta l'ho fatto parlare lo ammetto non gli ho dato molta scelta e boh non so come sarebbe potuta andare non amo molto i se ed i ma ... Ormai è andata


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2013)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma gli darei più tempo x spiegare credo , tipo saputo da terzi 2 giorni prima, chiesto a lui alle 15 di n pomeriggio piovoso, avuta conferma, mollato alle 16  però per un'oretta l'ho fatto parlare lo ammetto non gli ho dato molta scelta e boh non so come sarebbe potuta andare non amo molto i se ed i ma ... Ormai è andata


Interessante,quanti anni avevi?


----------



## erab (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma... tra tutti voi...
> c'è qualcuno che ha scoperto e non ha perdonato lasciando il traditore/la traditrice ?
> E quelli che invece hanno scoperto ma non hanno lasciato come hanno fatto a perdonare?perchè hanno voluto perdonare? e soprattutto hanno perdonato veramente?


Faccio parte del primo gruppo e per quanto assurdo possa sembrare, dopo la sfuriata 
che ha messo la parola fine alla storia mi sono sentito..... onnipotente e in pace 
con il mondo


----------



## Simy (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma... tra tutti voi...
> c'è qualcuno che ha scoperto e non ha perdonato lasciando il traditore/la traditrice ?
> E quelli che invece hanno scoperto ma non hanno lasciato come hanno fatto a perdonare?perchè hanno voluto perdonare? e soprattutto hanno perdonato veramente?


tradita. perdonato. ritradita. lasciato.


----------



## Sole (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma... tra tutti voi...
> c'è qualcuno che ha scoperto e non ha perdonato lasciando il traditore/la traditrice ?
> E quelli che invece hanno scoperto ma non hanno lasciato come hanno fatto a perdonare?perchè hanno voluto perdonare? e soprattutto hanno perdonato veramente?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhhh domanda complessa ...
> 
> ...


Stessa cosa di Sienne.
Tradita, mi sono subito messa in discussione per capire le mie responsabilità nella crisi di mio marito. Sono riuscita a passare oltre il suo tradimento, ma l'amore è andato perso per strada. Ho tradito anch'io, più volte. Alla fine l'ho lasciato.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> In che rapporti siete adesso? era tuo marito?



Ciao Calipso,

21 anni assieme. una figlia ... 

rapporti? ... difficile da dire. sono solo poco più di due settimane che me ne sono andata. 
per ora, non mi lascia andare ... telefona tutte le sere. 
non voglio casini ... vi è una bimba in mezzo a tutto. 
vedremo ... un passo alla volta. ma è pesante ... 

sienne


----------



## Homer (28 Agosto 2013)

tradito. Perdonato no, cerco di "dimenticare e sotterrare". Ho ancora tanto rancore però, spesso mi ritrovo a parlare da solo di quanto mi abbia fatto incazzare e di come, con il suo gesto, abbia rovinato la famiglia, perchè di questo si tratta. Amore.....boh, ho tanta paura che con il tempo venga sempre meno, non mi do pace che la nostra famiglia e il nostro amore finisca in questo bruttissimo modo, non l'avevo considerato, i miei occhi la guardano sempre "diversamente".....e il suo volto è sempre lì a ricordarmi ciò che ha fatto, tutti i santi giorni. Sono incastrato.


----------



## viola di mare (28 Agosto 2013)

tradita più volte ma inconsapevole.
dell'ultima si è innamorato.
li ho scoperti.
ho provato per un mese circa ma non ce l'ho fatta.
me ne sono andata con mio figlio.

loro stanno ancora insieme anche se il mio ex marito non perde occasione per lanciarmi segnali ambigui.
questo è... lui è così... ha bisogno di cambiare... di averle tutte intorno... ora che ho un compagno poi...
apriti cielo, ogni volta è un tutto fiocchi e zucchero
ci credo non sto più li relegata in un angolo mentre lui fa il cazzo che vuole e pensa se tornare o no da noi...
ma non ha capito niente dall'inizio, quando dopo un mese io ho detto no, è stato definitivo, non mi sono più mossa da quel punto.
ora sto meglio, decisamente...


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> tradito. Perdonato no, cerco di "dimenticare e sotterrare". Ho ancora tanto rancore però, spesso mi ritrovo a parlare da solo di quanto mi ha fatto incazzare e di come abbia rovinato la famiglia con il suo gesto, perchè di questo si tratta. Amore.....boh, ho tanta paura che con il tempo venga sempre meno, non mi do pace che la nostra famiglia e il nostro amore finisca in questo bruttissimo modo, non l'avevo considerato, i miei occhi la guardano sempre "diversamente".....e il suo volto è sempre lì a ricordarmi ciò che ha fatto, tutti i santi giorni. Sono incastrato.


Infatti:la verità è che un tradimento NON SI PERDONA,impari a conviverci per  convenienza.


----------



## Homer (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti:la verità è che un tradimento NON SI PERDONA,impari a conviverci per  convenienza.



inizio a pensare che sia proprio così


----------



## ilnikko (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti:la verità è che un tradimento NON SI PERDONA,impari a conviverci per convenienza.


ecco....tanto di cappello pure a te. Buongiorno


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Nikko*



ilnikko ha detto:


> ecco....tanto di cappello pure a te. Buongiorno


Grazie,buon giorno a te.Un concetto scomodo il mio,io non so se avrei le capacità di restare accanto alla mia donna che si è fatta trombare da un altro.Limite mio.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma... tra tutti voi...
> c'è qualcuno che ha scoperto e non ha perdonato lasciando il traditore/la traditrice ?
> E quelli che invece hanno scoperto ma non hanno lasciato come hanno fatto a perdonare?perchè hanno voluto perdonare? e soprattutto hanno perdonato veramente?


Il perdono non è mai rientrato nei miei pensieri, l'unica persona a cui posso perdonare o cercare, sono io. Per tutti gli altri la parola perdono non esiste perchè tutti commettiamo errori. Gravi e meno gravi dipende dall'importanza soggettiva di ognuno di noi. O perlomeno e anche, dalla crescita e dai cambiamenti che si ha nell'affrontarli. 

Come abbiamo fatto a rimanere assieme? perchè abbiamo deciso assieme di continuare ad amarci, semplice. non per nulla abbiamo scelto inizialmente di formare una coppia e cercare di renderla tale fino a quando ne saremmo stati capaci. Al momento ne siamo capaci, il futuro come sempre sarà costruito da noi stessi, ma rimane imprevedibile ed ignoto.


----------



## ilnikko (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma... tra tutti voi...
> c'è qualcuno che ha scoperto e non ha perdonato lasciando il traditore/la traditrice ?
> E quelli che invece hanno scoperto ma non hanno lasciato come hanno fatto a perdonare?perchè hanno voluto perdonare? e soprattutto hanno perdonato veramente?


Pseudo-perdonato. Pseudo perchè all'inizio ho scelto di perdonare,perchè nel suo tradimento c'era anche molto di mio (inteso come concorso di responsabilita',passami il termine). In realta',con l'andare dei mesi mi sono reso conto che non ce la facevo,ma non era il tradimento in se' il problema,è che aveva scoperchiato tutta una serie di questioni che noi avevamo insabbiato per anni,molto "minchionamente" direi...
Ora sono ancora a casa,ma stiamo decidendo civilmente per una separazione. I tempi ovvio sono quelli che sono.
edit : non riesco a perdonare me stesso....non credo di riuscire  a perdonare lei.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie,buon giorno a te.Un concetto scomodo il mio,io non so se avrei le capacità di restare accanto alla mia donna che si è fatta trombare da un altro.Limite mio.



Si, inizialmente esiste quello come unico pensiero, "si è fatta trombare da un altro". ( ti capisco benissimo ) A volte però oscuro, può capitare che chi si è fatto trombare soffre ancora di più della persona tradita. E se in questa coppia si ha ancora voglia di rimanere assieme, la trombata viene messe da parte e subentrano altri discorsi che vanno oltre la trombata, sono discorsi che si possono avere dentro se stessi e nell'educazione ricevuta, nella morale, nella vergogna che si ha, nel sentirsi donna oppure uomo, e spesso dopo una trombata se ne esce distrutti. Certo non sempre, ma può capitare.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, inizialmente esiste quello come unico pensiero, "si è fatta trombare da un altro". ( ti capisco benissimo ) A volte però oscuro, può capitare che chi si è fatto trombare soffre ancora di più della persona tradita. E se in questa coppia si ha ancora voglia di rimanere assieme, la trombata viene messe da parte e subentrano altri discorsi che vanno oltre la trombata, sono discorsi che si possono avere dentro se stessi e nell'educazione ricevuta, nella morale, nella vergogna che si ha, nel sentirsi donna oppure uomo, e spesso dopo una trombata se ne esce distrutti. Certo non sempre, ma può capitare.


Sono d'accordo.Infatti ho parlato di un mio limite,non so se riuscirei ad andare oltre.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2013)

Parlo io.
Quella volta che fui tradito 
me ne sbattei i maroni
ma presi lei e me la trombai per una notte intera.

Poi le risi in faccia e le dissi benvenuta nel mondo dei normali.

E in cuor mio mi dissi...
Questa è una liberazione se un giorno mai mi facesse storie per le altre posso dirle da che pulpito vien la predica...

Era un grande peso per me avere una moglie fedele...

Meglio una persona della mia risma
perchè tra can non se se magna...

Io non le perdonerei solo che mi lasciasse nel momento del bisogno...e ho vissuto con estrema vergogna apprendere da un primario di senologia che il 50% dei mariti non riescono ad accettare di avere una moglie colpita da un cancro al seno...e le abbandonano...

Perchè un conto è minacciare e dire...senti stai esagerando se continui così mi vedrò costretta a prendere le distanze da te...un conto è che una ti faccia bei sorrisi miao miao e dalla sera alla mattina ti dica ti lascio per un altro uomo....

So che non glielo perdonerei
Ma so anche che non potrei farci proprio nulla...


----------



## Spider (28 Agosto 2013)

non si tratta se perdonare o meno.
in reatà si tratta, quando si è traditi di accettare il cambiamento.
Una trasformazione che investe comunque anche chi decide di mollare.
proprio chi lascia, chi abbandona non accetta in toto questa trasformazione 
e proietta ancora e in misura maggiore le sue angoscie sull'altro.
lasciandosi, cerchi di ristabilre Te, quello che eri, quello che credevi, quello che sentivi,
 perchè non riesci a sopportare il nuovo che sei divenuto.
Il nuovo, ne bello ne brutto... diverso eccome!!!
Nella trasformazione sperimenti  la crisadile del tuo rapporto,
 anche con te stesso, escluso l'altro.
lei non è quella, ma anch'io non sono più quello.
dopo una malattia sarei lo stesso?
Allora bisogna rifletter su quanta importanza si è dato all'amore,
 come sentimento credo.
tanto rigore non porta a nulla e se non si riflette il rischio
diventa ancora peggiore.
La sordità sentimentale, emozionale è in agguato,
 pronta a germirci in nome del rispetto, dell'orgoglio, 
del falso mito dell'amore romantico, quando sai e sapevi che non era ad una Madonna
 ma ad un essere umano che
 ti relazionavi.


----------



## erab (28 Agosto 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> non si tratta se perdonare o meno.
> in reatà si tratta, quando si è traditi di accettare il cambiamento.
> Una trasformazione che investe comunque anche chi decide di mollare.
> proprio chi lascia, chi abbandona non accetta in toto questa trasformazione
> ...


Scusa, non ho capito, ma adesso se sei stato tradito e non vuoi continuare ti becchi pure 
del "sentimentalmente sordo"?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parlo io.
> Quella volta che fui tradito
> me ne sbattei i maroni
> ma presi lei e me la trombai per una notte intera.
> ...


Vero amico questa la cosa la lessi appena entrai qua'anni fa'...e mi colpi moltissimo.Io non sopporterei una cosa simile..normale no?sai ad esempio solo il fatto che mia moglie sia sola,nella casa di mare..mi inquieta.Tu invece rideresti....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vero amico questa la cosa la lessi appena entrai qua'anni fa'...e mi colpi moltissimo.Io non sopporterei una cosa simile..normale no?sai ad esempio solo il fatto che mia moglie sia sola,nella casa di mare..mi inquieta.Tu invece rideresti....


Ma amico mio se la moglie è al mare da sola
Il dato emergente è:
Fuori il gatto i topi ballano...

Fuori la tigre le tope ballano con noi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amico mio se la moglie è al mare da sola
> Il dato emergente è:
> Fuori il gatto i topi ballano...
> 
> Fuori la tigre le tope ballano con noi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vero il contrario.lei e'la'da 40gg,sola da 3...io invece qua'solo per tanto.sai che ho cpmbinato??2 incontri del casso,1 lite pericolosa con la mia''amica'',e stop.Quindi non c'entrano ne gatti ne topi......miao!


----------



## Spider (28 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa, non ho capito, ma adesso se sei stato tradito e non vuoi continuare ti becchi pure
> del "sentimentalmente sordo"?


quando lasci, lasci perchè non vuoi soffrire e speri che lasciando tutta l'amarezza svanisca.
sai che no è cosi ed ad esempio lo dimostra proprio la permanenza qui di persone che quella scelta hanno fatto.
nonostante libere  e appagatate dal gesto, sono qui in cerca di risposte.
il tradimento come la malattia investe l'anima, il tuo sentire.
volevo solo dire che al dolore vi è ancora una rischio maggiore,
quello di diventare sordi, cinici, insensibili.


----------



## erab (28 Agosto 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> quando lasci, lasci perchè non vuoi soffrire e speri che lasciando tutta l'amarezza svanisca.
> sai che no è cosi ed ad esempio lo dimostra proprio la permanenza qui di persone che quella scelta hanno fatto.
> nonostante libere  e appagatate dal gesto, sono qui in cerca di risposte.
> il tradimento come la malattia investe l'anima, il tuo sentire.
> ...


Quando ho lasciato ho lasciato perché il tradimento mi ha dimostrato che la persona che avevo di fronte 
non era quella che credevo ne quella che volevo, non sono qui in cerca di risposte, è una cosa successa 
anni fa, ho una vita, una moglie e nessun trauma  ma soprattutto sono e sempre sarò uno strenuo difensore
del diritto di sfanculizzare chi ci fa del male (chiunque esso sia).


----------



## Spider (28 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Quando ho lasciato ho lasciato perché il tradimento mi ha dimostrato che la persona che avevo di fronte
> non era quella che credevo ne quella che volevo, non sono qui in cerca di risposte, è una cosa successa
> anni fa, ho una vita, una moglie e nessun trauma  ma soprattutto sono e sempre sarò uno strenuo difensore
> del diritto di sfanculizzare chi ci fa del male (chiunque esso sia).


sacrosanto.
nessuno ti nega il diritto, e quello che dicevo non è certo per la tua scelta, rispettabilissima.
anche io sai, sono stato tentato tantissimo di lasciare.
e la mia scelta certo non è migliore della tua, o peggiore,
è solo diversa.
nel lasciare però, mia personale opinione, ho sempre visto una rinuncia, un abbandono,
anche ai miei peggiori istinti ed emozioni, che non sopportavo, 
l'arroganza di un diritto, il mio, che gestivo comunque male, perchè forse in fondo sapevo che il tradimento non viene mai da solo e sempre anche se inconsciamente facciamo parte del gioco.
Infine, forse per modestia, la paura profonda di non saper amare mai più allo stesso modo e mettere sempre del razionale in tutto quello che avrei potuto fare.
Accettando ( che è ben diverso dal perdonare) o accettato prima di tutto me.
e la strada non è facile.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sacrosanto.
> nessuno ti nega il diritto, e quello che dicevo non è certo per la tua scelta, rispettabilissima.
> anche io sai, sono stato tentato tantissimo di lasciare.
> e la mia scelta certo non è migliore della tua, o peggiore,
> ...


Ci sono giorni in cui sei magnifico e oggi è uno di quelli. Altri giorni no.
Bello quello che scrivi ma vale per te (e per altri simili a te in situazioni simili alla tua).
Perché diversi sono i rapporti, diversi i tradimenti, diverse le reazioni, diverse le persone.


----------



## eagle (28 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti:la verità è che un tradimento NON SI PERDONA,impari a conviverci per  convenienza.


Per me è ancora presto per dare una risposta definitiva, ma ad oggi mi sembra difficile perdonare. Piuttosto si accetta il tradimento e, come dici tu, si impara a conviverci, per convenienza (intesa anche in senso positivo), per pigrizia, per debolezza.


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma quando vi siete sposati o avete comunque iniziato una relazione... davvero non avete messo in conto che sarebbe potuto accadere?....
Ovvio che è una provocazione, ma io da donna non ho mai avuto l'illusione che il mio ipotetico marito/compagni mi sarebbe sempre rimasto fedele. 
Cercherò di spiegarmi... 
Ovvio che intessere una relazione parallela e duratura è oltremodo scorretto ma le cosiddette scappatelle le ho messe e le metto in conto ancora oggi.
 E' la vita... trovo un pochino ingenuo pensare di poter essere sempre e comunque negli anni, ogni giorno e ogni istante, ciò che l'altro desidera per se. 
Per me sono più importanti all'interno del rapporto altre cose rispetto alla fedeltà fisica.
 Ribadisco, altra storia è l'avere una relazione parallela o innamorarsi di qualcun altro.... e in quel caso li, ragazzi resta il fatto che se ci innamoriamo di qualcun altro significa che il nostro cuore era  libero... e contro quello poco ci si può fare.... 

Prima di insultarmi... sia chiaro che non approvo, non giustifico... solo... probabilmente non ne rimarrei così stupita...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma quando vi siete sposati o avete comunque iniziato una relazione... davvero non avete messo in conto che sarebbe potuto accadere?....
> Ovvio che è una provocazione, ma io da donna non ho mai avuto l'illusione che il mio ipotetico marito/compagni mi sarebbe sempre rimasto fedele.
> Cercherò di spiegarmi...
> Ovvio che intessere una relazione parallela e duratura è oltremodo scorretto ma le cosiddette scappatelle le ho messe e le metto in conto ancora oggi.
> ...


E' la realtà che stupisce.
Il tradimento che si subisce (e anche quello che si compie ) non è mai come ci si era preparati a subirlo.


----------



## eagle (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma quando vi siete sposati o avete comunque iniziato una relazione... davvero non avete messo in conto che sarebbe potuto accadere?....
> Ovvio che è una provocazione, ma io da donna non ho mai avuto l'illusione che il mio ipotetico marito/compagni mi sarebbe sempre rimasto fedele.
> Cercherò di spiegarmi...
> Ovvio che intessere una relazione parallela e duratura è oltremodo scorretto ma le cosiddette scappatelle le ho messe e le metto in conto ancora oggi.
> ...


No, non lo avevo messo in conto. Credevo che l'amore tra me e mia moglie sarebbe stato per sempre.


----------



## Homer (28 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> No, non lo avevo messo in conto. Credevo che l'amore tra me e mia moglie sarebbe stato per sempre.


idem, sopratutto quando ringrazi ogni giorno di essere circondato da una magnifica famiglia, questo fino a un millisecondo prima di scoprire il tradimento


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> No, non lo avevo messo in conto. Credevo che l'amore tra me e mia moglie sarebbe stato per sempre.




Questo è un punto di partenza meraviglioso..... Forse per la mia esperienza... anche in famiglia... sono sempre stata un pò disillusa... comprendo il tuo dispiacere e capisco perfettamente che avendo avuto tu una partenza e una sensibilità di questo tipo... abbia sofferto davvero molto... .. penso che crolli davvero il mondo.


----------



## Homer (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Questo è un punto di partenza meraviglioso..... Forse per la mia esperienza... anche in famiglia... sono sempre stata un pò disillusa... comprendo il tuo dispiacere e capisco perfettamente che avendo avuto tu una partenza e una sensibilità di questo tipo... abbia sofferto davvero molto... .. *penso che crolli davvero il mondo.*



Si, è proprio così.....


----------



## Calipso (28 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, è proprio così.....




Forse per voi uomini è ancora peggio. Mi spiego, da che mondo è mondo l'uomo viene considerato più traditore rispetto alla donna...
Per cultura e tradizione penso sia più difficile perdonare un tradimento femminile...


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono giorni in cui sei magnifico e oggi è uno di quelli. Altri giorni no.
> Bello quello che scrivi ma vale per te (e per altri simili a te in situazioni simili alla tua).
> *Perché diversi sono i rapporti, diversi i tradimenti, diverse le reazioni, diverse le persone*.


vero


----------



## devastata (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Forse per voi uomini è ancora peggio. Mi spiego, da che mondo è mondo l'uomo viene considerato più traditore rispetto alla donna...
> Per cultura e tradizione penso sia più difficile perdonare un tradimento femminile...


Io non credo ci sia differenza, perdonare un tradimento, uno vero, non di fantasia o virtuale, perdonare nel vero senso della parola, è impossibile.

Qualcuno riesce a conviverci, quasi sempre ripagando l'altro tradendolo.

Io non ho perdonato mio marito e mai lo farò. I sentimenti sono cambiati dalla scoperta, alternandosi tra odio amore rabbia delusione, di tutto di più. Ora per me è inziata la fase di indifferenza. Se c'è bene, se non c'è sto ancora meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ma quando vi siete sposati o avete comunque iniziato una relazione... davvero non avete messo in conto che sarebbe potuto accadere?....
> Ovvio che è una provocazione, ma io da donna non ho mai avuto l'illusione che il mio ipotetico marito/compagni mi sarebbe sempre rimasto fedele.
> Cercherò di spiegarmi...
> Ovvio che intessere una relazione parallela e duratura è oltremodo scorretto ma le cosiddette scappatelle le ho messe e le metto in conto ancora oggi.
> ...


sai qual'è il male?
Tu mi sposi e io mi rivelo per come sono...
Tu vedi che hai sposato un mato per la figa
e ti dici speremo dai che si contenga nei limiti del possibile...

Il male è quando tu sposi uno che per davanti è l'irreprensibile anzi peggio condanna e giudica i putanieri donnaioli e poi scopri tuo malgrado che per didietro hai sposato uno peggio di tutte le persone che criticava e giudicava...no?

Allora si te monta la rogna...ma sul serio eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Forse per voi uomini è ancora peggio. Mi spiego, da che mondo è mondo l'uomo viene considerato più traditore rispetto alla donna...
> Per cultura e tradizione penso sia più difficile perdonare un tradimento femminile...


Perchè la donna si fa beccare meno 
e se vuole te la fa sotto il naso...

per cultura e tradizione!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> sai qual'è il male?
> Tu mi sposi e io mi rivelo per come sono...
> Tu vedi che hai sposato un mato per la figa
> e ti dici speremo dai che si contenga nei limiti del possibile...
> ...


NO!Ti saresti dovuto rivelare per come eri prima del matrimonio,e comunque non credo che sarebbe cambiato molto,nel tuo caso l'infedeltà fa comodo a tutti e due.....!


----------



## Calipso (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO!Ti saresti dovuto rivelare per come eri prima del matrimonio,e comunque non credo che sarebbe cambiato molto,nel tuo caso l'infedeltà fa comodo a tutti e due.....!



io quoto sul rivelarsi per come si è prima del matrimonio... tantovale giocare a carte scoperte... se mi vuoi sono così... altrimenti ciccia...si eviterebbero tanti problemi!


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> io quoto sul rivelarsi per come si è prima del matrimonio... tantovale giocare a carte scoperte... se mi vuoi sono così... altrimenti ciccia...si eviterebbero tanti problemi!


Eh...

Alle volte uno nemmeno lo sa, com'è, e lo scopre in corso d'opera.


----------



## Calipso (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh...


più facile a dirsi che ha farsi?...


----------



## Calipso (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh...
> 
> Alle volte uno nemmeno lo sa, com'è, e lo scopre in corso d'opera.




vero... e la difficoltà è riuscire a far incastrare i nuovi noi...con i vecchi loro....contorta...? forse!


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> vero... e la difficoltà è riuscire a far incastrare i nuovi noi...con i vecchi loro....contorta...? forse!


Forse conviene pensarci sempre nuovi, noi e loro, e vivere con un po' più di curiosità


----------



## eagle (29 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Forse per voi uomini è ancora peggio. Mi spiego, da che mondo è mondo l'uomo viene considerato più traditore rispetto alla donna...
> Per cultura e tradizione penso sia più difficile perdonare un tradimento femminile...


Penso di sì. Probabilmente la donna è anche più disposta al perdono perchè, sempre per cultura e tradizione, quasi quasi una scappatella del marito prima o poi se l'aspetta...
Credo poi che fattori culturali e antropologici rischino di creare ulteriori danni a noi maschietti, in particolare il senso di inadeguatezza e inferiorità che potrebbe seguire al tradimento. Per fortuna a me questo non è capitato, anzi si è rafforzata la mia autostima. Quando parlo con mia moglie di quello che è successo, mi ripete sempre che le cose succedono e le persone cambiano. Io qualche giorno fa le ho risposto: "E' vero, tu sei tornata un'adolescente, io sono diventato un uomo".


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Penso di sì. Probabilmente la donna è anche più disposta al perdono perchè, sempre per cultura e tradizione, quasi quasi una scappatella del marito prima o poi se l'aspetta...
> Credo poi che fattori culturali e antropologici rischino di creare ulteriori danni a noi maschietti, in particolare il senso di inadeguatezza e inferiorità che potrebbe seguire al tradimento. Per fortuna a me questo non è capitato, anzi si è rafforzata la mia autostima. Quando parlo con mia moglie di quello che è successo, mi ripete sempre che le cose succedono e le persone cambiano. Io qualche giorno fa le ho risposto: "*E' vero, tu sei tornata un'adolescente, io sono diventato un uomo*".


Azz, che bordata


----------



## Circe (29 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> . Io qualche giorno fa le ho risposto: "E' vero, tu sei tornata un'adolescente, io sono diventato un uomo".


parole sante. ....a me è successo il contrario....e tutt'ora penso alla superficialità che lo ha caratterizzato in questi anni.


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> Penso di sì. Probabilmente la donna è anche più disposta al perdono perchè, sempre per cultura e tradizione, quasi quasi una scappatella del marito prima o poi se l'aspetta...
> Credo poi che fattori culturali e antropologici rischino di creare ulteriori danni a noi maschietti, in particolare il senso di inadeguatezza e inferiorità che potrebbe seguire al tradimento. Per fortuna a me questo non è capitato, anzi si è rafforzata la mia autostima. Quando parlo con mia moglie di quello che è successo, mi ripete sempre che le cose succedono e le persone cambiano. Io qualche giorno fa le ho risposto: "E' vero, tu sei tornata un'adolescente, io sono diventato un uomo".


Bella risposta, potevi far meglio:tu sei rimasta un'adolescente ed io sono diventato uomo.


----------



## eagle (29 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bella risposta, potevi far meglio:tu sei rimasta un'adolescente ed io sono diventato uomo.


Così mi sarei dato del coglione per aver sposato un'adolescente


----------



## Circe (29 Agosto 2013)

secondo me non si perdona. si cerva di sopravvivere e si va avanti. questo almeno è quello che succede a me.. nel primo periodo insieme al rancore e alla rabbia si è risvegliata un'attrazione fisica, forse proprio xche ci stavamo perdendo. poi x me è iniziata una fase ambigua. a volte lo odio, ma gli voglio fondamentalmente bene. 
e non potrò mai perdonarlo.
vivo giorno per giorno quello che viene, e non faccio progetti a lungo termine. ..


----------



## oscuro (29 Agosto 2013)

*Eagle*



eagle ha detto:


> Così mi sarei dato del coglione per aver sposato un'adolescente


No,eri adolescente anche tu...!


----------



## eagle (29 Agosto 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> secondo me non si perdona. si cerva di sopravvivere e si va avanti. questo almeno è quello che succede a me.. nel primo periodo insieme al rancore e alla rabbia si è risvegliata un'attrazione fisica, forse proprio xche ci stavamo perdendo. poi x me è iniziata una fase ambigua. a volte lo odio, ma gli voglio fondamentalmente bene.
> e non potrò mai perdonarlo.
> vivo giorno per giorno quello che viene, e non faccio progetti a lungo termine. ..


Interessante questa cosa dell'attrazione fisica. Anche a me ad un certo punto si è risvegliata, adesso sta pian piano scemando. Probabilmente inconsciamente ci si illude che la "fisicità" possa tenerci vicino la persona amata. Poi con il tempo, passata la fase della sofferenza acuta, il dolore viene elaborato e la consapevolezza della distanza mentale del partner ce lo allontana anche fisicamente.


----------



## ilnikko (29 Agosto 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> secondo me non si perdona. si *cerva* di sopravvivere e si va avanti. questo almeno è quello che succede a me.. nel primo periodo insieme al rancore e alla rabbia si è risvegliata un'attrazione fisica, forse proprio xche ci stavamo perdendo. poi x me è iniziata una fase ambigua. a volte lo odio, ma gli voglio fondamentalmente bene.
> e non potrò mai perdonarlo.
> vivo giorno per giorno quello che viene, e non faccio progetti a lungo termine. ..


uhm....freudiano ? :mrgreen:


----------



## ilnikko (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse conviene pensarci sempre nuovi, noi e loro, e vivere con un po' più di curiosità


Bella questa :up:


----------



## ilnikko (29 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Penso di sì. Probabilmente la donna è anche più disposta al perdono perchè, sempre per cultura e tradizione, quasi quasi una scappatella del marito prima o poi se l'aspetta...
> Credo poi che fattori culturali e antropologici rischino di creare ulteriori danni a noi maschietti, in particolare il senso di inadeguatezza e inferiorità che potrebbe seguire al tradimento. Per fortuna a me questo non è capitato, anzi si è rafforzata la mia autostima. Quando parlo con mia moglie di quello che è successo, mi ripete sempre che le cose succedono e le persone cambiano. Io qualche giorno fa le ho risposto: "E' vero, tu sei tornata un'adolescente, io sono diventato un uomo".


:applauso:


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> uhm....freudiano ? :mrgreen:



Nikkooooooooooooooooooooo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Calipso (29 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> uhm....freudiano ? :mrgreen:


anch'io l'ho pensato quando l'ho letto ahahahha


----------



## ilnikko (29 Agosto 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Nikkooooooooooooooooooooo :rotfl::rotfl:


eccolo


----------



## Homer (29 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Penso di sì. Probabilmente la donna è anche più disposta al perdono perchè, sempre per cultura e tradizione, quasi quasi una scappatella del marito prima o poi se l'aspetta...
> Credo poi che fattori culturali e antropologici rischino di creare ulteriori danni a noi maschietti, in particolare il senso di inadeguatezza e inferiorità che potrebbe seguire al tradimento. Per fortuna a me questo non è capitato, anzi si è rafforzata la mia autostima. Quando parlo con mia moglie di quello che è successo, mi ripete sempre che le cose succedono e le persone cambiano. Io qualche giorno fa le ho risposto: *"E' vero, tu sei tornata un'adolescente, io sono diventato un uomo"*.



Bellissima, me la segno e se non ti dispiace me la metto in firma. :up::up:


----------



## Circe (29 Agosto 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> uhm....freudiano ? :mrgreen:


probabile! in fondo il cell mi conosce di persona....solo che piu che una cerva mi sento una torella....bambi è morta!!!


----------



## eagle (29 Agosto 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Bellissima, me la segno e se non ti dispiace me la metto in firma. :up::up:



:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Penso di sì. Probabilmente la donna è anche più disposta al perdono perchè, sempre per cultura e tradizione, quasi quasi una scappatella del marito prima o poi se l'aspetta...
> Credo poi che fattori culturali e antropologici rischino di creare ulteriori danni a noi maschietti, in particolare il senso di inadeguatezza e inferiorità che potrebbe seguire al tradimento. Per fortuna a me questo non è capitato, anzi si è rafforzata la mia autostima. Quando parlo con mia moglie di quello che è successo, mi ripete sempre che le cose succedono e le persone cambiano. *Io qualche giorno fa le ho risposto: "E' vero, tu sei tornata un'adolescente, io sono diventato un uomo*".


ci sei andato leggero .


----------



## Sole (29 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Penso di sì. Probabilmente la donna è anche più disposta al perdono perchè, sempre per cultura e tradizione, quasi quasi una scappatella del marito prima o poi se l'aspetta...
> Credo poi che fattori culturali e antropologici rischino di creare ulteriori danni a noi maschietti, in particolare il senso di inadeguatezza e inferiorità che potrebbe seguire al tradimento. Per fortuna a me questo non è capitato, anzi si è rafforzata la mia autostima. Quando parlo con mia moglie di quello che è successo, mi ripete sempre che le cose succedono e le persone cambiano. Io qualche giorno fa le ho risposto: "*E' vero, tu sei tornata un'adolescente, io sono diventato un uomo*".


Vero, quello che dici rende l'idea. C'è da augurarsi che però anche lei trovi la strada per la maturità.

Io sono del parere che per farlo servano degli schiaffi (metaforicamente parlando) ben dati. Sono quelli, soprattutto, che fanno crescere, a mio avviso.


----------



## Innominata (29 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Interessante questa cosa dell'attrazione fisica. Anche a me ad un certo punto si è risvegliata, adesso sta pian piano scemando. Probabilmente inconsciamente ci si illude che la "fisicità" possa tenerci vicino la persona amata. Poi con il tempo, passata la fase della sofferenza acuta, il dolore viene elaborato e la consapevolezza della distanza mentale del partner ce lo allontana anche fisicamente.


 E certo, l'attrazione fisica e' un mezzo di comunicazione a impatto più violento, totale, veloce e forse sbrigativo quando si deve recuperare tempo, linguaggio, possesso, territorio e perfino tutta la teoria evoluzionistica in poco tempo. In fondo nel regno animale la circoscrizione del territorio e un'assicurazione di sopravvivenza -e sotto tradimento questa la si sente minacciata- passa attraverso la competizione sessuale. Ma è' un linguaggio, in questo caso e per questi motivi, tanto impattante quanto primitivo, e credo che anche se travolgente sul breve termine, come significato e come mezzo, alle lunghe lasci il tempo che trova. Perché chi spadroneggia e'l'istinto, quello che ha radici profonde, storiche, che riacciuffa e tira su dagli abissi lontani archetipi trasversali ed elementari di comportamento. Ovviamente è' un mezzo che deve essere sostituito e o affiancato, perché dopo un tradimento non si può parlare solo il linguaggio delle profondità e dei pur rispettabilissimi ed esistentissimi primordi.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Agosto 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> E certo, l'attrazione fisica e' un mezzo di comunicazione a impatto più violento, totale, veloce e forse sbrigativo quando si deve recuperare tempo, linguaggio, possesso, territorio e perfino tutta la teoria evoluzionistica in poco tempo [...] Ovviamente è' un mezzo che deve essere sostituito e o affiancato, perché dopo un tradimento non si può parlare solo il linguaggio delle profondità e dei pur rispettabilissimi ed esistentissimi primordi.


Non solo dopo un tradimento, ma anche DURANTE, anche sempre, no?


----------



## Innominata (30 Agosto 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non solo dopo un tradimento, ma anche DURANTE, anche sempre, no?


Be', durante e sempre spero sia per divertirsi e spassarsela, credo che  qui ci riferisse a un uso e un messaggio diverso, con uno stato d'animo diverso, che privilegia piu cose di tipo primordiale ed evoluzionistico e ha un mood un po piu' drammatico, naturalmente a tinta e gusto particolari. Moltl bello, me lo ricordo, ma diverso e con un mandato leggermente differente, e specialmente bello se poi vengono affiancati sesso meno dimostrativo e altri repertori.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO!Ti saresti dovuto rivelare per come eri prima del matrimonio,e comunque non credo che sarebbe cambiato molto,nel tuo caso l'infedeltà fa comodo a tutti e due.....!


Per prima cosa io ho inteso dipingere una situazione generale con un tu generico e non parlare della mia esperienza.
Casomai io nel mio matrimonio mi sono scornato con errate convinzioni.
Per esempio mia moglie è rimasta esattamente come carattere e personalità quella che ho conosciuto.
Sono io che ero convinto che lei non amasse certe cose di sè stessa e che volesse cambiarle...
Lei dice categorica se non mi accetti non mi ami.
E se vuoi cambiarmi non mi accetti.

Nelle mia esperienza ho notato questo:
Le donne intelligenti intuiscono come sono e ridono molto di me di cuore quando vedono che cerco di nascondere la mia brigantaggine con un fare tenero dolce e gentile....e mi mandano a dire...ricordati conte...fino a che non ci hai nel sacco siamo noi a dirimere il gioco....

Invece porco cazzo sono le stupide che prendono tranvate micidiali...
E iniziano...dei lo so che sei un bonaccione...e io là a sperticarmi a caratteri cubitali che non è così...

Vista l'immane fatica
e dato che per natura sono pigro
Mi dico ok cassi loro, prima o poi si accorgeranno che non sono così come si ostinano a vedermi, s'incazzaranno soprattutto con sè stesse...ma a me non deve importare...che io mi devo per forza occupare della stupidità di una cretina che si crede intelligente ? Io? A che pro?


Ora tornando a mia moglie
Ho notato da sempre in lei una personalità radar.
Gli introversi mio caro, non si fanno certo imbambolare da qualche bella sceneggiata napulplus eh?
Loro stanno sempre in disparte e in silenzio e intanto captano tutto...ti sondano...

Mio caro Oscuro,
Io seppi solo dopo il matrimonio di quel che accadde in quel viaggio in treno tra mia moglie e altre paesane che non sapevano che eravamo assieme...
La moglie come riuscì a far cadere il discorso su di me...raccolse tutti i dati possibili sulle mie scorribande, nefandezze, crimini, scelleratezze, imbrogli...contro le femmine eh?
Non c'era scandalo di paese in cui il conte non era dentro fino alle midolla....

E infatti quando parlammo di matrimonio non ebbi una donna con gli occhi ludici che vedeva coronato il sogno di una vita...ma una che disse...malgrado tutto me la sento di tentare di provare a condividere la mia vita con te...tu non essere troppo schiacciasassi...io tenterò di non essere troppo timida violetta...

Nel mio matrimonio dato che ce ne sbattiamo altamente dell'aspetto sessuale della vicenda...
Le piccole infedeltà che fanno male sono cose fatte così...

Esempio lei dice passami l'aspirapolvere.
Io non ho le palle appunto di essere sincero.
Essere sincero è dirle: NON NE HO VOGLIA.

Invece io da perfetto e insulso traditore...le dico..ah volevo tanto aiutarti sai, ma un improvviso impegno di lavoro mi porta lontano da qui...
Invece che fo? Vado al bar no?

Ma siccome non passo dal coperchificio lothariano c'è sempre qualche brutta stronza che fatalità il giorno dopo dice a mia moglie...ha che uomo che hai sposato....lo avessi visto ieri al bar come teneva banco, come pontificava, come ci ha immagato tutte con la sua parlantina vivida ed efficace...pensa che mi ha infilato una mano sotto la gonna e io manco me ne sono accorta....

Così io rincaso tutto fiero di me dicendo ho schivato le pulizie...e trovao a casa na dona con il mattarello in man no?

Quindi tradire non è mai bene.


----------



## MK (31 Agosto 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> ma... tra tutti voi...
> c'è qualcuno che ha scoperto e non ha perdonato lasciando il traditore/la traditrice ?
> E quelli che invece hanno scoperto ma non hanno lasciato come hanno fatto a perdonare?perchè hanno voluto perdonare? e soprattutto hanno perdonato veramente?


Ho sempre scoperto i tradimenti. E' una questione di sensazioni. Sensazioni che hanno sempre avuto riscontri reali.
Il primo tradimento, dopo sei anni di convivenza, l'ho perdonato. Quello successivo al matrimonio e alla nascita di mia figlia mi ha portata alla separazione. Stai con me se mi vuoi, se non mi vuoi più ti lascio andare. L'affetto però, passata la rabbia e l'incredulità dell'inizio, è sempre restato.


----------



## tenebroso67 (31 Agosto 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> .......La moglie come riuscì a far cadere il discorso su di me...raccolse tutti i dati possibili sulle mie scorribande, nefandezze, crimini, scelleratezze, imbrogli...contro le femmine eh?
> Non c'era scandalo di paese in cui il conte non era dentro fino alle midolla........


Mi accorgo sempre piu' che le donne non san tener segreti......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
e quel giorno han cucito su di te' un bel ricamo.....

Tutte coalizzate contro di te....una congiura....


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Mi accorgo sempre piu' che le donne non san tener segreti......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> e quel giorno han cucito su di te' un bel ricamo.....
> 
> Tutte coalizzate contro di te....una congiura....


e perchè non sai quando uscii dalla chiesa mogliosato...
Loro erano là per farmi la festa...

E mia moglie...e quele lì chi saressele?

E io...ma chi le conosce...chi le ha mai viste...e dovetti pagare io quella volta...per tutti gli scherzi che avevo fatto loro...

e loro volevano vedere colei che era riuscita a mettermi una parvenza di guinzaglio amico mio...

Ma se non vieni a trovarmi mi dispiace...

Vedrai verranno tempi migliori in cui si potrà...

Ma prima dobbiamo stanare tutte le piemontesi del forum...

Per esempio che fine ha fatto camomilla? Eh?


----------

